# Celery



## miss_kristyn (Aug 24, 2009)

Can sulcata's and russian's eat celery?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 24, 2009)

They can, but its not recommended. It is high in sodium and a good portion of its calories come from sugar.

Yvonne


----------



## miss_kristyn (Aug 24, 2009)

Okay, cause I read it was okay, but not for a main source... my kids just ate some celery and had a piece left so I gave it to him, but he isn't eating it! But, thanks for the warning. I will take it out!


----------

